# FTP access denied



## amtrack88 (Mar 31, 2007)

I run a server with Apache and War FTP server. I seem to be having problems with accessing files via FTP. The server seems to give me Read access, but when I attempt to delete or write it denies me access with a 550 error. This happens anyplace I access the server, whether it be over the network or from elsewhere. I have War FTP set to give my user name admin access, so I'm not understanding this. This occurs whether the OS is running as an administrator or user. Any suggestions? I'm running Windows 2003.


----------



## Cybergarou (Apr 1, 2007)

There's either something off with the configuration or the client you are using isn't fully capable of accessing the FTP server in the manor it is configured to run. I'm not too familiar with War FTP, I ended up choosing another FTP server, but I understand it has a logging feature. Enabling that my tell you what is causing the error.

Let me know what program you're using to access the server. You might want to try different types of FTP connections to see if one of them will work when the others won't. Also check what ports are open on the network. You have the FTP port open if you can get the directory, but the transfer ports may be blocked.


----------



## amtrack88 (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks. Yeah, I was thinking the ports as well. I'll have to check on that and  maybe check on the write access Windows gives to the directory.

I'm using Smart FTP, FTP Commander, and Explorer to access the server. Same results with all three clients. Would you happen to know which ports are the transfer ports, I know FTP operates through 21.


----------



## Cybergarou (Apr 2, 2007)

The transfer ports are a range of ports in the higher numbers. My client normally cycles through ports from 5000 on up. I read someplace that you could set up War FTP to only use a single port, not sure how and that's not the best way to run FTP, but it may fix the problem.

I was looking at my firewall configuration and I see that I had to open port 21 (and 22 for SFTP) as well as add an exception for my FTP server to get it working. This was on XP, don't know if the firewall works the same on 2003.


----------

